# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  SORT_IN_TEMPDB index option

## robpatt

Can anyone tell me where SQL Server stores this option?

I have looked in sysindexes, sys.indexes and also used indexproperty() and indexkey_property() and have found every other index option EXCEPT sort_in_tempdb.

----------


## rmiao

Sql stores it in maintenance plan, will use it to build reindex statement.

----------

